# Can someone help me figure out the percentage of anerosa in a pedigree?



## Ellen (Jan 27, 2010)

I recently just bought a wonderful little stallion out of Establo Valantino. He is 100% Anerosa. His dam is MKK Diamond in the Rough. I just sent out his papers and some of the names on hers are fuzzy, but Inka Rue was mentioned a few times, What are some other names? And con anyone maybe do a look up? To help me figure it out before I truely announce him?


----------



## afoulk (Jan 27, 2010)

The information you are looking for can be found on horsestudbook.com.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 27, 2010)

Ellen...if you give me the horses name, I can send you the pedigree from horsestudbook which has all of the %'s broke down on each horse in the pedigree.

Example: This is Kittys pedigree from studbook...you can see the %'s of Arenosa in there...makes her 37% Arenosa. Although, there are several other horses there that are part of the Arenosa breeding that do not carry the Arenosa name...(this is actually from studbook).


----------



## Lewella (Jan 28, 2010)

Leeana said:


> Ellen...if you give me the horses name, I can send you the pedigree from horsestudbook which has all of the %'s broke down on each horse in the pedigree.
> Example: This is Kittys pedigree from studbook...you can see the %'s of Arenosa in there...makes her 37% Arenosa. Although, there are several other horses there that are part of the Arenosa breeding that do not carry the Arenosa name...(this is actually from studbook).


Where are you getting 37% from? The only Arenosa in that pedigree is the sire's dam making the example here 25% Arenosa. To be considered part Arenosa among the Arenosa enthusiasts they need to be decended from something that Audrey Barrett *bred*. In this example that would make Kewpie's Amada of Arenosa 100% Arenosa and her son Buckeye WCF Classic Magic 50% and his foals would inherit 25% from him.

Here is the pedigree for your pony Ellen:

------84342A KEWPIE DOLL'S DIABLO

---136965A KEWPIE'S KLASSIC KREATION OF ARENOSA

------134715A STORMY BREEZE OF REINBOW

151971A ESTABLO VALENTINO

------140904A KEWPIE'S PAPOSO OF ARENOSA

---145040A BRISTOL MARGARITA

------139868A KEWPIE'S PEARLITA OF ARENOSA

------138057A KEWPIE'S PANCHO VIA OF ARENOSA

---140550A PANCHO'S LITTLE HARVEY SR

------138379A KID'S ELLY DOLL SR

145199A MKK DIAMOND IN THE ROUGH

------136112A INKA RUE CADET'S KING 40.50"

---141521A INKA RUE HEIDI

------139363A INKA RUE MADONNA

Valentino is 100% making his foals 50% from him. Diamond is 25% from her grandsire Kewpie's Pancho Via of Arenosa meaning that Diamond's foals inhert 12.5% Arenosa breeding from her which makes your pony 62.5% Arenosa. The balance of the pedigree is primarily Lou-Ed and Wink's Showdeo Kid breeding.


----------



## Ellen (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you Guys.

I try, but tend to fumble through all the falabella breeding. Lewella, Thank you for explaining, how to figure it out, and Arlene and Leeana, thank you for the help.

I appreciate it!

Ellen


----------



## JennyB (Jan 28, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]I will probably be opening a can of worms here, but some people don't feel that Kewpie's Klassic Kreation of Arenosa is 100% Arenosa, but only 37.5% and the mare, MMK Diamond in The Rough 12.5%, so that would make this foal 50% Arenosa, by the truest form I have found so far. That being said Kewpie's Klassic Kreation of Arenosa is owned by Sandy Nicolls and has been bred to her very BEST true 100% Arenosa mares. So does that make the foals of those mares 100% Arenosa or part Arenosa??? [/SIZE]

Kewpie's Klassic Kreation of Arenosa or Kody as they call him, dam, Stormy Breeze Of Reinbow was NOT used ever by Audrey Barrett, nor was her sire, Golden Rocket Of Silver Crest, nor was her dam, Fran R's Sugar Cookie. I have heard many conflicting stories as who was friends with Audrey and who really wasn't. Saundra Waida owned the mare, Stormy Breeze Of Reinbow and says she was friends with Audrey and I am not denying that. Fact is she bred Stormy Breeze Of Reinbow to Diablo twice and Topper one time. Audrey saw the colt(Kody) and told Saudra that she could use "of Arenosa" as a prefix. At that time Audrey didn't own the rights "of Arenosa" and I believe never did....that fact is, is that to become 100% Arenosa, Audrey had to have owned/and bred the pony. If someone would have proof that she indeed owned/and used Golden Rocket Of Silver Crest and Fran R's Sugar Cookie, then indeed Kody would be 100% Arenosa. I wish we did have proof and this matter could be solved, because I can't doubt that Kody has produced some fantastic foals who have went on to win big time. If anyone wants to pm about this matter and show proof, that is fine.

In my book your stallion, Ellen would be 50% Arenosa...in others he would indeed be 62.5% Arenosa. I have other issues with Quuen Ann's Jet get and we can also discuss those to if you want?

Thanks for listening,

Jenny


----------



## Ellen (Jan 29, 2010)

Jenny,

I would be glad too. I just want to learn. I am sure you understand .

Thank you very much,

Ellen


----------



## JennyB (Jan 29, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]Your very welcome Ellen. We have also DON'T have any issue with Queen Ann's Jet get out of 100% Arenosa mares..all those foals are indeed 100% Arenosa. My mistake![/SIZE]

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Ellen (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you Jenny. I appreciate all your help. I am goin to do alittle check on Kody. Just to see. All of you have been so helpful.

Thank you,

Ellen


----------

